# What is this?



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 22, 2016)

Is this an actual Columbia bike that has had the Schwinn 5 speed added?


----------



## reeducado2003 (Oct 22, 2016)

Looks cool!

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks like Murray rims. See if there is a MO MFG stamp on the side of the rim. Sissy bar is a Bronco bar. Used on 68 Sears Screamer and other bikes. Also sold as add on. Like you said Schwinn 5 speed shifter. A nice collection of parts. The forks and frame are Columbia. Not sure on the guard or crank/sprocket. Troxel or Persons seat. I am leaning toward Troxel. Stamp on bottom of seat pan. Hope this helps some


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 23, 2016)

I saw it on cl for $135


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 23, 2016)

https://duluth.craigslist.org/bik/5841543879.html


----------



## MBlue6 (Oct 23, 2016)

If you feel like picking it up I would buy the shifter at close to asking price. 2bikemen@wi.rr.com Matt


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 24, 2016)

It's a bit to far for me to go get it. It's in Hibbing and I'm south of the twin cities. Thanks for the offer tho


----------

